# Improvements/Enhancements for the .45 Shield



## fauxpa46 (Mar 12, 2016)

Although pleased (out of the box) with my .45 Shield, I am curious if any improvements can be made to the gun. Do any of you have an opinion, or can offer suggestions from your experience?


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Apex straight trigger kit and an Apex sear kit did wonders for my 9mm Shield. Beyond that, I can't think of anything it needs - maybe night sights?


----------

